# engorged and afraid of mastitis



## kboo (Jun 4, 2008)

So our goat had her first babies the other day. She is a great mom, unlike our other goat. But she is so engorged and I am milking her as well as her nursing but she is really hard to milk. The udders are so hard and the teets so tiny that it makes a hard combo for milking. Now she has diarrhea and last night her udders where hot. Today they weren't so hot but we did spend more than an hour trying to get most of the milk out. Hoping that helped but does anyone have any ideas of what I should do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Try using a very warm wet compress on her udder before you start to milk her, it does help with milk letdown. Do not milk her all the way out if she is feeding her babies, only enough to make her comfortable. Does production is supply and demand, they will only make what is taken, and by just relieving pressure she knows to not make as much.

Also, get a temp on her to keep for reference just in case...normal is 101-103.5.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Liz. Sometimes does will get sort of a "congested" udder after kidding, it just takes warm compresses and milking for it to clear up usually.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is her temp?

how does her milk look? Does it look normal or?

For the scouring:
get a fecal done on her ...she may have worms or cocci....with the stress of kidding .... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are her babies acting hungry or are their bellies full? if she has a congessed udder the kids might need to be supplemented


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

There is a "mastitis soap test" on here somewhere...someone will help find it...I'm a bit techno-challenged.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the link for that "mastitis soap test"

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6356&start=0&hilit=mastitis+test


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> There is a "mastitis soap test" on here somewhere...someone will help find it...I'm a bit techno-challenged.


viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6356&start=0&hilit=mastitis+test


----------

